# ASUS M4A89GTD Pro / USB3 Motherboard Pictured



## btarunr (Feb 15, 2010)

ASUS seems to be ready with one of its first motherboards based on the AMD 890GX chipset. This socket AM3 series of motherboards seems to come in two variants: M4A89GTD Pro and M4A89GTD Pro USB3 (with the latter having support for USB 3.0 SuperSpeed connectivity. An early development version of this motherboard was displayed at this year's CES event. Fresh pictures show a production-grade model, complete with chipset and VRM cooling, as well as a box design. 

The M4A89GTD Pro / USB3 is a socket AM3 motherboard with a 10-phase CPU VRM supporting future AMD CPUs with 140W TDP, 2-phase memory VRM powering the four DDR3 DIMM slots, AMD 890GX chipset with faster DirectX 10.1 compliant graphics, and AMD SB800 southbridge. The SB800 provides six SATA 6 Gb/s ports, while an additional JMicron-made controller gives out the IDE connector (and possibly the lone eSATA port). Expansion slots include two PCI-E 2.0 x16 slots (x8/x8 when both are populated), two PCI, and one each of PCI-E x1 and PCI-E x4. Connectivity includes 8+2 channel HD audio with optical SPDIF output, gigabit Ethernet, USB 3.0 ports (on the USB3 variant), FireWire, and display connectivity including DVI, D-Sub, and HDMI. The M4A89GTD Pro / USB3 is expected to be launched a little ahead of AMD's launch of its six-core Phenom II X6 processors.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 15, 2010)

Good to see that they are keeping the "core unlocker" function on the new SB.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 15, 2010)

Still no info on estimated price?


----------



## TVman (Feb 15, 2010)

Usb3.0 Ftw


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 15, 2010)

Worthy successor of the m4a79  An m4, that sounds..sexy! Asus really have a trend with their names, crosshair, m4... rofl


----------



## TVman (Feb 15, 2010)

there will be a exclusive edition called ASUS AK-47A89GTD Pro


----------



## aj28 (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it just me, or does this board have a rather large 8-pin AUX connector?


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 15, 2010)

aj28 said:


> Is it just me, or does this board have a rather large 8-pin AUX connector?



It does seem rather tall doesn't it?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 15, 2010)

Its better this way, it prevents big fingers from messing with things around  Easier to access imo.


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 15, 2010)

Are they going to up-date the hybrid graphics or are they going to keep producing the HD3450/HD2400 cause won't they be in short supply fairly soon?


----------



## btarunr (Feb 15, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Still no info on estimated price?



I'm estimating $150~$170.



aj28 said:


> Is it just me, or does this board have a rather large 8-pin AUX connector?



Yes, so that it's easy to disconnect it with the large VRM heatsink next to it, when the board is fixed into the case.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 15, 2010)

The tall 8-pin connector could actually be worse, especially if you have a case with the PSU at the bottom. It would require a longer cable and the routing would most likely not be as neat.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 15, 2010)

Its a safe bet to say that every cable can make it, even though its taller. I have a 922 and the cable can go behind my case, down again to connect to the mobo. They would have thought about that imo.


----------



## Paintface (Feb 15, 2010)

any information on the 890x version? i dont require onboard video so the price could be lower.Only saw 890gx and 890fx on slides.


----------



## werez (Feb 15, 2010)

I  like the design , the board looks really nice , but i have a problem - they actually wrote "core unlocker" on the motherboard?  hahaha


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Feb 15, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> Are they going to up-date the hybrid graphics or are they going to keep producing the HD3450/HD2400 cause won't they be in short supply fairly soon?



Ya, I 'd like to know what IGP they have planned for the 890GX as well. All that I know so far is that it will be DX10.1 so far all we know it very well could be the RV620 HD 3450/HD 4200 again.


----------



## devguy (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like a good board.  Assaulter_99, this will be an 890GX board, so not a successor to the M4A79(/T).  I'm sure Asus has something special in mind for the 890FX!

But seriously, what is it with Asus consistently not recognizing that standard ATX cases have 7 expansion bay slots?  They almost always use 6, whereas MSI, Gigabyte (and usually DFI) use all 7.  I mean, it's not like the spec for 7 slots was made recently...  For example, a lot of motherboard manufactures put a pcie 1x slot right above the first x16 slot, which is perfect for pcie wireless lan card, or gigabyte ethernet (USB 3.0 controller, etc).  That little 1x slot under the first x16 slot is almost guaranteed to be covered by a dual slot video card, and thus, useless.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 15, 2010)

devguy said:


> Looks like a good board.  Assaulter_99, this will be an 890GX board, so not a successor to the M4A79(/T).  I'm sure Asus has something special in mind for the 890FX!
> 
> But seriously, what is it with Asus consistently not recognizing that standard ATX cases have 7 expansion bay slots?  They almost always use 6, whereas MSI, Gigabyte (and usually DFI) use all 7.  I mean, it's not like the spec for 7 slots was made recently...  For example, a lot of motherboard manufactures put a pcie 1x slot right above the first x16 slot, which is perfect for pcie wireless lan card, or gigabyte ethernet (USB 3.0 controller, etc).  That little 1x slot under the first x16 slot is almost guaranteed to be covered by a dual slot video card, and thus, useless.



this board is for HTPC users not gamers.


----------



## devguy (Feb 15, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> this board is for HTPC users not gamers.



I was commenting on Asus' lineup as a whole.  Oddly, it seems that for the most part, they only use 6 slots on AM2+/AM3 and s1136 boards.  On most s1156 boards, they use all 7...?


----------



## Valdez (Feb 15, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> this board is for HTPC users not gamers.



with 2 pci-e x16?


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> this board is for HTPC users not gamers.



lol, you clearly didn't use the previous generation GX boards did you? GX boards can be used in HTPC, but they were not made for HTPC. That's what the 785's and smaller boards are meant for...GX boards aren't dumbed down in comparison to their FX big brothers. These boards are AMAZING overclocking platforms that just so happen to still have an IGP if you need it.

I honestly prefer these boards now since I have less than no need to use more than two gpu's in a system considering how much power a single gpu has these days. If you really needed to scratch that benchmarking itch you can always use two 5970's. 

Kei


----------



## Polarman (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like the "Leo" platform is getting ready to pounce soon.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

this + new quad core/6 core CPU = my next build, methinks.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> this + new quad core/6 core CPU = my next build, methinks.



Me too 

Kei


----------



## aj28 (Feb 16, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Yes, so that it's easy to disconnect it with the large VRM heatsink next to it, when the board is fixed into the case.



Suck it up, I say! I love the scars I get from heatsinks, cable ties, and other sharp objects in computer cases... Proves I'm a man!

*sob*

Alright, but seriously, the board is pretty slick. Simple, well laid-out, lots of cabling options (two different SATA orientations), and all that sort of thing... But how does it perform with a svelte new X6 processor onboard, eh?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

i just like the fact that with the board and my current crossfire setup, i'd have a 4x slot and a PCI slot free.

PCI for soundcard, 4x for my e-sata (i need more than the one port they provide)

its hard to tell with the pic provided, but there might be another 1x slot hidden from view behind the NB heatsink


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

mmmmmh meh like this

GIEF!!!!!!!!

that board, new PIIx6, and one of the new corsair ssds


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i just like the fact that with the board and my current crossfire setup, i'd have a 4x slot and a PCI slot free.
> 
> PCI for soundcard, 4x for my e-sata (i need more than the one port they provide)
> 
> its hard to tell with the pic provided, but there might be another 1x slot hidden from view behind the NB heatsink



you can see that the heatsink is right next too the pci slot, they have the same height and all. no way there can be another slot there


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you can see that the heatsink is right next too the pci slot, they have the same height and all. no way there can be another slot there



realised that after looking a bit more


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> realised that after looking a bit more





but it will still be one nice board i'd say, but why why why why do they still put on IDE connectors  i mean, people get over your old IDE drives, it is not expensive to buy a DVD that is sata for gods sake, sorry, had to say it


----------



## runnin17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice looking board. Maybe I will switch to AMD for my next build.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

board layouts are still crappy,


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

how?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dual Card Spacing prevents use of all slots on the board thus kills expansion. If the rest of the card makers would finally switch over to PCI e and leave PCI in the past then maybe we  may be able to get some better spaced boards or something. Change the ATX standard make the boards taller or something or make the 2 PEG slots arranged where 1 is at top and the other is at the bottom.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 16, 2010)

nice, im just want to see performance of phenom x6 run on this mobo


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> nice, im just want to see performance of phenom x6 run on this mobo



+1 on that and some overclocking


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 16, 2010)

just hope that the price is not absurd..hehe


----------



## btarunr (Feb 16, 2010)

werez said:


> I  like the design , the board looks really nice , but i have a problem - they actually wrote "core unlocker" on the motherboard?  hahaha



Yeah, they made it blond-friendly:







^Just turn that switch with the system powered down.


----------



## sno.lcn (Feb 16, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> Are they going to up-date the hybrid graphics or are they going to keep producing the HD3450/HD2400 cause won't they be in short supply fairly soon?




890GX has upgraded graphics.   Nothing spectacular, but an improvement nonetheless.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have always stayed away from on board video boards,I my self like the chip-set and the board. But i want the top end chip the 890FX -850 sb on my board and maybe just maybe triple channel ddr3 memory,Some new ATI cards and the X6 core  i can smell love for AMD.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I have always stayed away from on board video boards,I my self like the chip-set and the board. But i want the top end chip the 890FX -850 sb on my board and maybe just maybe triple channel ddr3 memory,Some new ATI cards and the X6 core  i can smell love for AMD.



AMD doesnt have triple channel ram.


----------



## vampire622003 (Feb 17, 2010)

It Is Time.



Mussels said:


> AMD doesnt have triple channel ram.


Yes they do, lol.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2010)

A: Dont double post. especially not in the news section.

B: Dont make useless posts either - what does "it is time" mean? How is it relevant to the news?

C: No, they don't. at least not in desktop parts.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

you CAN put triple on amd boards, but you wont get the performance from the last memory stick


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you CAN put triple on amd boards, but you wont get the performance from the last memory stick



no, that's called "installing three sticks of ram" - triple channel is a very different thing to 3 sticks of ram.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no, that's called "installing three sticks of ram" - triple channel is a very different thing to 3 sticks of ram.



right on that part


----------



## vampire622003 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> A: Dont double post. especially not in the news section.
> 
> B: Dont make useless posts either - what does "it is time" mean? How is it relevant to the news?
> 
> C: No, they don't. at least not in desktop parts.


Yes they do, here. DDR3.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138167&cm_re=AM3-_-13-138-167-_-Product


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2010)

vampire622003 said:


> Yes they do, here. DDR3.
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138167&cm_re=AM3-_-13-138-167-_-Product



that doesnt say triple channel anywhere.

Oh dear, you think DDR3 means triple channel? sorry to say buddy, it doesnt. Your own link even says it doesnt.






DDR3 and triple channel have nothing in common, except that intel uses DDR3 for triple channel on its x58 motherboards.


----------



## vampire622003 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh ok, if you put it that way then ok, lol. Misunderstanding, lol.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like a really nice board, especially the one pictured. Pci x1, x4 and 2 pci slots. very nice layout and the cooling seems exceptional. I don't even mind the up facing SATA ports because nothing should interfere with where they are at.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> Looks like a really nice board, especially the one pictured. Pci x1, x4 and 2 pci slots. very nice layout and the cooling seems exceptional. I don't even mind the up facing SATA ports because nothing should interfere with where they are at.



my only complaint is that its only got 6 slots, a 1x slot (or that 4x slot) above the top PCI-E slot would have been peachy.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

but they should def remove or replace some of the slots, so that the pci-e 16 slots where three slots apart to make room for a 1x or 4x pci-e slot between


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> but they should def remove or replace some of the slots, so that the pci-e 16 slots where three slots apart to make room for a 1x or 4x pci-e slot between



the extra-large heatsink seems to screw that up - but i agree completely.


----------



## werez (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.geizhals.eu/a508036.html
http://www.geizhals.eu/a508032.html

Something for reference ...


----------

